# The Larger Catechism Transcript by Westminster Letterpress - Beautiful!



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 11, 2009)

Westminster Larger Catechism Manuscript Transcriptions | Westminster Letter Press

I received my Regular edition today. It's gorgeous and I can't even imagine how nice the other variants are. This will be a treasured resource. Some of you are aware that Chris Coldwell has long been researching a critical text for this work. The man is a workhorse and, by all rights, could probably earn a Doctorate for the primary research he has done in this area.

I highly recommend you jump on this before he runs out of copies of this print. Chris has long sold some fantastic works at Naphtali Press. He has recently opened another branch in Westminster Letterpress focusing on fine letterpress reprints. I have a copy of the Solemn League and Covenant that is of beautiful quality that I intend to frame and hang in a place of prominence in my home.



> The Larger Catechism of the Westminster Assembly: A Transcription of the Surviving Manuscripts with Notes has been typeset in Rialto and Rialto Pressa typefaces, and printed letter press on Mohawk Superfine paper by Digital Letterpress, Austin, Texas, in a regular edition of not more than 225 copies, including 50 in a deluxe hand bound edition, and an additional 35 in numbered editions of 10 author’s copies in clamshell case (lettered A1 to A10) and 25 in slipcase (lettered B1 to B25), signed by the writers (in an additional 8 page section), printed on Somerset Book paper and hand bound by Cloverleaf Studio. Calligraphy by Jerry Kelly.
> 
> 
> Regular edition, printed on Mohawk Superfine paper, bound in library buckram. $65. Sale $50.*
> ...


----------



## dannyhyde (Sep 11, 2009)

Can you describe the intro by Van Dixhoorn? Is it basically a rehash of his previous stuff on the Larger Catechism?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 11, 2009)

dannyhyde said:


> Can you describe the intro by Van Dixhoorn? Is it basically a rehash of his previous stuff on the Larger Catechism?



I'll leave that to Chris. I just received my copy when I got home today.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 11, 2009)

Danny,
I asked Chad specifically to write about the rediscovery of the MS (the title of his foreword) which he had not done before; and provides some history and dates behind my work and that of John Bower who did a critical text for his dissertation. It's a foreword; not a major research piece.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 11, 2009)

Rich:

The PCA Historical Center was honored to be chosen to house a preservation copy of the author's edition. Rich, it's even more beautiful!! Film at eleven.

Seriously, I wish I had more time just now to describe it, but I've seen few books so immaculately crafted. I'm actually almost fearful to think about trying to read it.
But I'm more impressed with the scholarship that has gone into this. I think it was upon examining the first issue of The Confessional Presbyterian, that it hit me--it's truly the conservatives who are doing the real scholarship these days in the fields of biblical and confessional studies.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 11, 2009)

I was very happy to give Wayne my author's copy (A-1 of 10). It has a good home; one worthy of support. The generations to come will be very thankful for the historical achieve that Wayne Sparkman is helping to put together at the PCAHC.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 11, 2009)

Much more of this and we'll need a *sheepish smilie*, one that bashfully moves his foot back and forth on the ground in a kind of "aw shucks" way.


But thank you, I appreciate the kind words. Like yourself, it is a labor of love that we're engaged in, in these works. Praise God, what a wonder to behold, to be given such riches!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 11, 2009)

Yep; where's that _pat self or get friend to pat self on back_ smilie.  Still; thanks Wayne for what you do.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 11, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Westminster Larger Catechism Manuscript Transcriptions | Westminster Letter Press
> 
> I received my Regular edition today. It's gorgeous and I can't even imagine how nice the other variants are. This will be a treasured resource. Some of you are aware that Chris Coldwell has long been researching a critical text for this work. The man is a workhorse and, by all rights, could probably earn a Doctorate for the primary research he has done in this area.
> 
> ...



Rich, you sold me! I just ordered mine.


----------

